# Chiang Mai inquiry



## suigeneris23 (May 18, 2013)

Hello all. I am new to this site and was hoping it would be a great place to find some information and help. I am a 34 year old guy and I am thinking about attending school in Chiang Mai, Thailand and thats where I am going to be living. I was wondering what the living expense situation would be like and how affordable it might be. I am looking to get my own little apartment. What I have monthly to live on is 1,200 american dollars. I live very modestly. Can someone tell me if this would be enough to live comfortably? Thank you.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

suigeneris23 said:


> Hello all. I am new to this site and was hoping it would be a great place to find some information and help. I am a 34 year old guy and I am thinking about attending school in Chiang Mai, Thailand and thats where I am going to be living. I was wondering what the living expense situation would be like and how affordable it might be. I am looking to get my own little apartment. What I have monthly to live on is 1,200 american dollars. I live very modestly. Can someone tell me if this would be enough to live comfortably? Thank you.



Welcome to the forum.

The short answer is yes, USD 1,200 is enough to live comfortably. However, how much money you will need is entirely based upon how much you will spend, the old "How long is a piece of string question?" 

Review the following thread "Chiang Mai - Cost of living". (about the middle of this page) Also spend a great deal of time reading through this forum. Ask specific questions to the forum body and you will get answers.

Good luck.


----------



## suigeneris23 (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for your response. So 1200 use is enough to live comfortably while i go to school assuming i dont have any wild spending habits correct?


----------



## suigeneris23 (May 18, 2013)

Also how is the safety in Chang Mai i heard real safe, then i heard unsafe. id like to get a good truthful grasp of whether it is safe or not .


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

safe is an adjective, "safe" relative to what. 

Common sense provides for safety.


----------



## suigeneris23 (May 18, 2013)

stednick said:


> safe is an adjective, "safe" relative to what.
> 
> Common sense provides for safety.


The safety of living I should say. If one id real friendly and enjoys the culture and schooling thailand has to offer, will he most likey find himself at peace with others, or is there a dominatnt criminal aspect that will alwyas be present. Something along the lines of this i was hoping some one can answer. I do know places fluctuate in safety from place to place. i was just looking for a general idea of his place


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Unless you run with the crowd in the seedier side of life your biggest danger is a traffic accident. Use common sense, don't place yourself in a precarious position and you will be fine.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

If you click on the tag chiang mai at bottom of this page you'll get a list of threads about that topic 

And this thread Getting Your News Online has links to two Chiang Mai news sources.


----------

